# Didnt know where to put this, Guppies question



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i bought about 70 feeder guppies. well i have a bunch of super tiny little guppies. i guess there called fry, are all newborn fish called fry?

well anyways, i know i should pull them out because they might get eaten, but im way to lazy and dont care all that much. so i just have some places for them to hide. they like hanging out inside my Porsche and Lamborghini Diablo models









anyway, do i just feed them flakes as well? and i wanna get a heater, water is only 64 degrees. is that bad?

i noticed maybe 15-20 of em. is that normal? how many will live?


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Yeah just crush up flake food for the Fry, If your keeping any tropical fish you'll need a heater and most of the fry are gonna be eaten by the adult guppies unless they have plenty of hiding places (floating plants, plants with heavy foliage that sorta thing)


----------

